# Watch Fobs And Keys



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Any pics of people's favourite fobs and antique decorative Keys they own?

Always on the look out online for them but always get beaten in the auctions. Other peoples budgets are clearly better than mine haha.


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a couple of old gold pin knives that I carry on my watch chains.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Both very nce, as are the watches......I have a knife on a chain somewhere as well....must look some out later... :thumbup:


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Just cleaned this one up..has a gilt stamp holder on the end. Quite like this for fancy


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is another fob I found in one of my boxes. Forgot I had it tbh but it is very unusual and quite pretty


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Found quite a few and am cleaning them up. Amazing what you find in your drawers.lol










This is the chain that came with it










Has a continental name of the original owner on back which may be of Jewish origin. Obviously masonic too. Got it years ago in an auction but have never worn it.

Somehow it just feels wrong to wear but want to look after it as well


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Got this chain with a watch off eBay. Just advertised as a watch and chain I took a chance and got it cheap

The watch was nice and I resold it for more than I paid .the chain is solid silver and heavy. Put a nice silver Vesta on the end


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Some nice stuff here.

Problem for me is paying out a lot for something that won't get much use


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

I took to wearing my watches a lot and bought some casual waistcoats to sport them...have a leather one and a suede one...got them too small to shut and they look great in casual dress..give it a try.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a nice fob all in silver


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This one is quite dainty and similar to Rooks one but in silver. Nice knife too but will need to free up one of the blades. also has a St Christopher( I think)


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a nice e double chain with one run slightly shorter so it curves correctly.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Think this is the last of my collection of watches and chains....thank god I hear you all say.:lol:










Its been fun getting them all out again and now I have pics of them all

Thanks for your patience


----------



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

The only two I have.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

the one on the right is very nice Keith :thumbup:

does the fob swivel?


----------



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, its has the red & green stone, 1925 and 1926 chains.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of mine that I used to wear.....

Genuine Amethyst spinner in 9ct curb frame...



Victorian Masonic ball...



1938 Masonic Square and Compass fob...



Edwardian 9ct Photo frame used as a fob...



A couple of strap fobs...





I actually started a thread entitled 'Watch chains and fobs...how do you wear yours?' several years ago. This ran to 16 pages and there were some really nice pieces on display. However, as the years have progressed, most of the pics have been removed, including most of mine, as my interest in pocket watches has all but gone. Here's a link to the thread if you still want to have a look...you might still see some nice pieces here and there...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I knew it wouldn't be long before Roger showed up.

Here's mine, made out over woven human hair. I know sounds morbid but was done for a loved one who had passed or gone to war, etc.





Again.... sorry for the terrible cell phone pix.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Some very interesting pieces


----------

